# Coleman Lantern



## adelcoro (30 Jan 2018)

good morning 
 i've been collecting Coleman lanterns for many years  
 I know Coleman lanterns and stoves  where used and still used in our Canadian Armed Forces 

  I need help to identify this old Coleman lantern 

Its a  Canadian model 236 dated 1949

I was told this could be from the Canadian military 

The fount has 4B marked on it
 ,does this look familiar?
 fourth Battalion ?fourth brigade?

 I would also like to know what models our Armed Forces have been using over the years.
 I believe the 236 621D 290 were used.

  Thanks for your help 

Agostino


----------



## Gunner98 (30 Jan 2018)

A two digit call sign is too generic to tell much about who used it.  4B would most likely be the vehicle call sign for which the lantern was part of the stores. The 4th company/platoon/squad/ B=second sub-unit.  The lanterns would have been procured in bulk over the years by the CF Supply Depots and distributed throughout the areas - so any green, propane Coleman lantern could have been used at one time.


----------



## adelcoro (26 Apr 2018)

Thank you 😊


----------



## my72jeep (26 Apr 2018)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> A two digit call sign is too generic to tell much about who used it.  4B would most likely be the vehicle call sign for which the lantern was part of the stores. The 4th company/platoon/squad/ B=second sub-unit.  The lanterns would have been procured in bulk over the years by the CF Supply Depots and distributed throughout the areas - so any green, propane Coleman lantern could have been used at one time.


Naphtha not Propane,


----------



## adelcoro (11 Jun 2018)

Thank you for the info👍

 most of these lanterns were in pieces and I slowly reassembled some of the parts ,some parts were added  to complete them and get them running again 
 most of these tanks were punctured (probably on purpose ?)  
here are more 
tanks with different numbers and letters 
 I would appreciate any information 😊👍thank you 
Agostino


----------



## adelcoro (11 Jun 2018)

1951 trough 1964 Coleman 236 models


----------



## adelcoro (11 Jun 2018)

1951-1964 models 236 Coleman Canada lanterns 

 Coleman USA  specifically made the model 252 for the US military.

 I was told  from a good friend that served in the Canadian military ( God bless him he passed away last year after retiring and serving for 25 years )
that they used and still use regular civilian store bought lanterns and stoves.
the founts were identified individually with stencil only?


----------



## adelcoro (15 Oct 2019)

Another lantern  I just added to my collection this one also has 4B on the carrying case. 
I would appreciate more info on the 4B 

Thank you


----------



## adelcoro (15 Oct 2019)

1976 Coleman lantern


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Oct 2019)

It could denote 4 platoon 2 (Bravo) Section


----------



## adelcoro (15 Oct 2019)

Interesting, thank you 

 Quebec?


----------



## my72jeep (15 Oct 2019)

adelcoro said:
			
		

> 1951-1964 models 236 Coleman Canada lanterns
> 
> Coleman USA  specifically made the model 252 for the US military.
> 
> ...


Canadian military used to buy purpose built military versions of Coleman products. Minor differences and came in military packaging.


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Oct 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> It could denote 4 platoon 2 (Bravo) Section



That would be x4B where x would represent the Company designator. (eg 14B would be A Coy, 4 Pl, 2 Sect)



			
				adelcoro said:
			
		

> Another lantern  I just added to my collection this one also has 4B on the carrying case.
> I would appreciate more info on the 4B
> 
> Thank you



It would denote the Ops O for the fourth manoeuver Coy/Sqn at the Unit level or the fourth manoeuver unit at a Formation level.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Oct 2019)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Canadian military used to buy purpose built military versions of Coleman products. Minor differences and came in military packaging.



All the stuff we got at our unit was stock civilian stuff for lanterns and stoves.


----------



## my72jeep (16 Oct 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> All the stuff we got at our unit was stock civilian stuff for lanterns and stoves.


civi stoves don’t have the “pin” I’ve on multiple occasions gotten new kit in plain Jane white boxes with green NSN and labels stating property of DND


----------



## adelcoro (16 Oct 2019)

I agree the Canadian military only used civilian models 
 except maybe for the early 530 stoves and some early 1940s 500s stoves


----------



## my72jeep (16 Oct 2019)

adelcoro said:
			
		

> I agree the Canadian military only used civilian models
> except maybe for the early 530 stoves and some early 1940s 500s stoves


30 plus years in uniform and like I said I have had new stoves and lanterns from Coleman in my supply in plain jane white boxes with green writing stating NSN, and saying STOVE COLEMAN TWO BURNER NAPTHA CONTRACT NUMBER 1234567 DEPARTMENT OF NATIONAL DEFENCE.
Take that as you will.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Oct 2019)

Not uncommon for them to get a run of boxes in plain packaging as it saves them money if the order is big enough. Back in the 70-80's I never saw a new stove or lantern come in anything but the commercial box. perhaps they ordered enough at one time to justify new packaging. You would have to compare the military one with the retail one side by side to see any actual differences.


----------



## my72jeep (17 Oct 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Not uncommon for them to get a run of boxes in plain packaging as it saves them money if the order is big enough. Back in the 70-80's I never saw a new stove or lantern come in anything but the commercial box. perhaps they ordered enough at one time to justify new packaging. You would have to compare the military one with the retail one side by side to see any actual differences.


Never seen any differences in lanterns but the stove pin is distinct to the military.


----------



## Jungle (18 Oct 2019)

The stove pin is installed by gun plumbers, on all versions of the stove.


----------



## my72jeep (18 Oct 2019)

Jungle said:
			
		

> The stove pin is installed by gun plumbers, on all versions of the stove.


No sorry I have had stoves come direct from Coleman in a box with the pin.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (18 Oct 2019)

Interesting information.
I used to command a 577 call sign 4B; Recce Sqn, RCD.
We had two 577's, 4A and 4B.
And we stencilled our call sign on almost everything we were issued, most vehicle crews did the same.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Oct 2019)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> No sorry I have had stoves come direct from Coleman in a box with the pin.



You could both be right. The military might have decided on the pin and retrofitted them to existing and new stoves. When another larger contract was placed, the pin may have been added in as a requirement.


----------



## my72jeep (19 Oct 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> You could both be right. The military might have decided on the pin and retrofitted them to existing and new stoves. When another larger contract was placed, the pin may have been added in as a requirement.


This is plausible


----------



## Jungle (21 Oct 2019)

I was working in a CQMS in the early 90s and in the mid-2000s, and the new stoves were sent from supply to the Weapons Techs. They would install the pin, then return the stoves to supply for distribution.


----------

